# Trolling for kings



## oldrebel18 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey what kind of rod/reel do you guys use normally for trolling for kings?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I love my TLDs anything from a 15 20 or 25 should be perfect for kings


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I use anything from a Penn 550 to 750


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Hooking a king with an old 706z is a must. Match rod accordingly.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

oldrebel18 said:


> Hey what kind of rod/reel do you guys use normally for trolling for kings?


Shimano Speedmasters. I have 4 on 7' strike zone live bait rods and 6 on 7' custom live bait rods which are ugly stick blanks. Spooled with 20lb suffix hi vis, they hold right around 500 yards. I use those strictly for live baiting not for pulling plugs. In my opinion there is not a better reel for the money for live baiting kings.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

sniperpeeps said:


> Shimano Speedmasters..


Back in our early days of attempting to compete in the SKA (LOL) this is all we used, they are fine reels, I still have a pair of them and they havent missed a lick !


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Sniper, what do you use to pull plugs?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

bamacpa said:


> Sniper, what do you use to pull plugs?



I rarely pull plugs, when I do I use my 4/0's on slammer rods just because they can take the drag of the lipped plugs much better than the speedmasters. If I am king fishing, 99% of the time I'm dragging live baits.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I use penn 330's when trolling close to shore. Good all around combos from Walmart ....inexpensive.... $100 combo


----------



## ride135pcolaboy (Oct 2, 2009)

*Poor boy*

I'm just a poor boy, from Navy Point still using my dad's 302' and 402" from 1964. old school, LOL :thumbup: mike


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

TLD 25's, penn senator 4-0's and daiwa sealing 600h all work well for me.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

TLD 5, 15 and 20s. Penn 225LD. Avet MXL. Tica Team 458ST. Rods vary but the lightest is an graphite Allstar heavy bass blank (15-30 lb.) that I built into a light offshore blank. I run the TLD 5 with 15 lb. mono and pull livies, dusters, skirts and small plugs with it. Awesome when a nice king nails it.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

sniperpeeps said:


> Shimano Speedmasters. I have 4 on 7' strike zone live bait rods and 6 on 7' custom live bait rods which are ugly stick blanks. Spooled with 20lb suffix hi vis, they hold right around 500 yards. I use those strictly for live baiting not for pulling plugs. In my opinion there is not a better reel for the money for live baiting kings.



What line rating, power and tip action on the rods do you recommend pairing up with those Speedmasters when pulling live bait?


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*rods for speedmasters*

when live baiting (slow trolling, bump trolling, kite fishing)etc. you will be using small trebile hooks 4,6,8 etc. smaller the better in clear water. therefore a 7 foo fiberglass with a fast taper and a very lighttip is the ticket. Think short flyrod on steroids. When pulling plugs you will need a stiffer action shorter rod 6 foot 30-50 line class stand up and a lever drag reel. That being said I wouldn't waste money on plugs live bait fishing is a lot of fun and you have the opportunity to catch several different species and really target an area as it sounds as if you may be new to boating or just new to the area it is also a great way to locate bottoms spots for snapper season.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

bamacpa said:


> What line rating, power and tip action on the rods do you recommend pairing up with those Speedmasters when pulling live bait?


What billin said. Strike zone makes a real nice 7' live bait rod for around 100 bucks.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Trolling for kings is all fine and well but if you can catch them busting on bait fish why not break out the trusty spinning rod and a X Rap Subwalk 15 and have a blast catching them. The most jaded angler will smile when they see a King skying out of the water with their lure in it's mouth.


----------

